# Sea U Marine 5th Anniversary Sale, Saturday July 30th



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

_Just copy and pasted Ken's post on AP. Thought some of you might be interested:_

One Day Sales event will be held on July30,2011. Every instock Dry and Live goods will be on sale. Find out more detail please Click here

what a exciting week, 4 shipments to celebrate this event:

-Bali fish, Anemones and inverts
-Sri Lanka inverts and fish
-Hawaii fish (Rare and (bread and butter))
-Cultured SPS

See you all this Sat from 10 am to 6 pm!!!

First Come and first serve, we have a take a number system in place to serve everyone better.

Thanks
Ken
www.seaumarine.com
www.seaumarineonline.com
www.live.seaumarineonline.com
905-475-1089


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome! I'm gonna be broke after this one, if I can make it out there. Usually I miss the good sales...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

50seven said:


> Awesome! I'm gonna be broke after this one, if I can make it out there. Usually I miss the good sales...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


see you there!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Boooooooooooo. I'm busy all day  Maybe my gf will want to go to SUM for our 5th anniversary instead??  I'll get her anything she wants! 

Hope everyone scores something sweet, and congrats to Ken!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SPS shipment got nixxed due to bad weather, but still lots of nice coral and I've never seen so many freakin' fish.

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sale*

anyone going today


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

*arghh*

only if i lived closer gahhhh.

Do they do this "sale" every 30th of july?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

why salt???!!!

Chris, you should do fresh too! 



GL and HF on the sales event! ^^


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhg. I GUYS ARE KILLIN MY WALLET!!!!!!!! Btw good sale, man that place was packed like boxing day! Congrats Ken n associates.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Actually, this sale saved my wallet 

I had to get full set of new bulbs anyway, and some fish food and clean up crews. 

Arrived at 10:00AM sharp and my number was 25! Actually wait time wasn't too bad (~1 hour) and got to look at all the fishes. Was tempted to get few fishes but came out without any.

Was looking forward to the new SPS shipment but didn't see it..


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for coming guys, and thanks for being patient. We did our best!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah that ticker tape numbering system was an A+ investment for Ken - worked out well, far less chaotic though almost as crowded as boxing day. Will make things flow smoother on future sales like boxing day for sure. Only thing he needs now is a mic to announce the number being served.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

was there. got 3 sexy shrimps and a mushroom coral rock for $45!! Ken's a nice guy gave me discount on sexy shrimps even tho it wasn't on catalog.


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i went to check it out on friday to see if anything caught my eye for saturday....i really wanted the banded cat, but its to small for my other tank...maybe it nobody buys it.it can grow a few inches first


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanx for the loot! They were at number 85 by the time I got there right at 6, but I didn't bother getting a number... Chis was still letting people in after the dors were locked, such a nice guy



J-Miles-21 said:


> i went to check it out on friday to see if anything caught my eye for saturday....i really wanted the banded cat, but its to small for my other tank...maybe it nobody buys it.it can grow a few inches first


Yeah there's still two there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

50seven said:


> Thanx for the loot! They were at number 85 by the time I got there right at 6, but I didn't bother getting a number... Chis was still letting people in after the dors were locked, such a nice guy
> 
> Yeah there's still two there.


Yea, we stopped with the numbers around 1:30 or so when the madness stopped 

Nice to see you buddy.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Yea, we stopped with the numbers around 1:30 or so when the madness stopped
> 
> Nice to see you buddy.


In spite of having to work, I figured I'd probably be better off coming later in the day anyways. I love deals, but not worth it if there's too many crowds. Only thing I would have liked is if I could have gotten a school of chromis to replace the ones I cooked.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sale*

i didnt make it i was trying to get there all weekend but couldnt get out that way bummers for me


----------



## savvas (Feb 5, 2011)

Loved the sale! I was looking at the cat as well


----------

